# FX5 filter pad getting dirty really fast



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have an FX5 on my 75 g mixed malawi tank, and i'm having to change the filter pad (I cut them out in a circular shape to make my own) about once a week. If i go much longer than that, flow is reduced dramatically. I place a blue/white bonded filter pad on top of the top level of the 3 rings. Underneath that, i have Fluval Pre Filter ( http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Pre-Filter ... +prefilter ).

I'm wondeirng, does anyone just not use filter pads? I also have a few loaches in with the cichlids. They don't get picked on at all, and get along just fine, but they seem to be blind or something. I end up having to put a bunch of fish flakes into the water and sort of creating mayhem so they can't help but run into food. I'm sure this is not helping the filter, and i'm debating rehoming them to a tank where they aren't competing with such ravenous fish for food.

On a side note, i've heard of making your custom filter foam that goes along the sides of the filter that is supposed to be a lot cheaper than the actual Fluval type. Anyone have any experience with this and know what i need to get?


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

Don't have a FX5 but my breeder uses a few and he complains about the same problem. I'm sure there are people that remove it. I also buy the filter foam and floss by the rolls and then trim to fit my baskets.Cheers.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't use the pre-filter pad or any other fine media in my FX5 because of the need to frequently change them. This seems to be a common complaint with this particular filter.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't use them either. Just bio media in the center baskets and course sponges on the outside of the basket. That's it.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

rgr4475 said:


> I don't use them either. Just bio media in the center baskets and course sponges on the outside of the basket. That's it.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

This still keeps the tank clean? Do you notice that it's any dirtier without the pad?


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

It's unfortunate that the filter pad for such a high powered filter is probably half that of my emperor 400.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

So basically from what i just read your over feeding, and not doing enough of a water change. Those are the 2 main factors in my experience that cause that much buildup/clogging so quickly. I dont have a fx5, but it can happen with any filter.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

mclaren880 said:


> This still keeps the tank clean? Do you notice that it's any dirtier without the pad?


My tank is crystal clear,I do 60% water changes a week also!

I have been running my tank for 4 months now and have yet to open the FX5 up,I will probably do that in a couple of months.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

The overfeeding is a problem. I'm having to seriously reconsider getting rid of the loaches, i just like them . And as for water changes, i do 50-60% weekly, so i don't think that's it. As far as removing actual gunk goes, i feel like the water changes don't do all that much. I'll have to try just going without a pad in there. This weekly changing of the massive filter is not ideal  As for the filter foam, is this the sort of stuff you guys buy?

"Link removed" for Frost King Polyurethane foam for air conditioner filter


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

When people throw out percentages of water changed each week, its only a general practice %. What you change each week should be based on your nitrate readings given ammonia, and nitrite are 0. Even 50%-60% may not be enough, and i suspect not enough giving how fast you have organic buildup in your filter. Typically that rate of build up your going to find a high nitrate reading at minimum. So that is part of the basis for more water changing. You should check your water parameters once everyday for the next week, write each day down as well as the time you feed, to show the rates of increase. Crystal clear water dosnt mean there isn't high levels of things. 

You shouldn't have to replace the pad either unless its literally in shambles. Can't you just rinse it , squeeze it clean? Your a perfect candidate for floating plants to help absorb excess nutrients .


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah i've tried those nitrate tests, i can never get anything close to a reasonable reading. I do the whole shake hard for 2 mins test, and i never get what i consider to be a reasonable reading. I can't remember why exactly, but i just gave up and figured swapping out the water once a week was probably taking care of it. Ammonia and Nitrite are 0. Do you have a nitrate test you recommend? And the pad is litterally just coated in gunk, definitely needs to be replaced. After 2 weeks, barely any water moves through the pump.

What kind of sponges do you guys use? just air conditioner filter?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I do not use the A/C pads because I don't know if they are treated with anything.

I do have some leftover pieces of Poret 20 ppi and 30 ppi (pores per inch) foam in the middle and top baskets but not enough to completely block the water flow in case they get plugged up.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> When people throw out percentages of water changed each week, its only a general practice %. What you change each week should be based on your nitrate readings given ammonia, and nitrite are 0. Even 50%-60% may not be enough, and i suspect not enough giving how fast you have organic buildup in your filter.
> 
> Crystal clear water dosnt mean there isn't high levels of things.


I agree,each tank is different...60% per week works for me to keep my parameters where I want them.

As far as the water clarity,my tank has look the same;since I started it up.

So yes,water clarity doesn't show everything that is going on with your parameters.

What type of substrate do you use?

When I had a saltwater reef tank,I use to use Salifert testing kits...


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

mclaren880 said:


> Yeah i've tried those nitrate tests, i can never get anything close to a reasonable reading. I do the whole shake hard for 2 mins test, and i never get what i consider to be a reasonable reading. I can't remember why exactly, but i just gave up and figured swapping out the water once a week was probably taking care of it. Ammonia and Nitrite are 0. Do you have a nitrate test you recommend? And the pad is litterally just coated in gunk, definitely needs to be replaced. After 2 weeks, barely any water moves through the pump.
> 
> What kind of sponges do you guys use? just air conditioner filter?


I use the regular API freshwater master kit. Check the expiration date on your tests, maybe they are expired? You can try a dip strip. I'm, not a big fan of them, but it can give you some idea. 
Well even if it's covered in gunk, you should be able to rinse/squeeze it clean? I dont have a fx5, and just guessing the pad is a filter pad, not some paper micron thing right? Just making sure...


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

If the pre filter pad is getting that dirty so fast, seems it's doing it's job. Not using the pad just means all that gunk is somewhere else in the filter. I would cut two pads and just remove the dirty one after a week and replace it with a clean one, then you can clean the dirty one and have it ready for the next week. This approach will result in reduced nitrates relative to the amount of gunk that is removed.

I know people seem to expect canister filters to run maintenance free for months at a time but in reality aggressive mechanical filtration, and physically removing trapped waste is the best thing you can do for your water quality.

Really even canisters should be able to be serviced in this way in less time than it takes for the water to drain during a water change.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I use a sand substrate. The filter is so **** nasty after a week or 2 in there, i can't even imagine re using it. I use the marineland rectangular sheets and cut them down to size, so i'm i'm happy throw out a dollar filter that looks like that. And that's a good point about if it's getting that dirty it's doing it's job. I might need to just deal with it. Anyway, thanks for the input everyone! If anyone has any other suggestions about alternative filter foam i'd love to hear it!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I was going to suggest the same filter pad, cut to size. I use it myself for filter mods. The pad might be doing its job, but it does bring to light a issue to be addressed. That much gunk in such a low amount of time isn't the norm lol. I had that problem twice in going onto 21 years.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

rgr4475 said:


> I don't use them either. Just bio media in the center baskets and course sponges on the outside of the basket. That's it.


Thats what I do too


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

b3w4r3 said:


> I know people seem to expect canister filters to run maintenance free for months at a time but in reality aggressive mechanical filtration, and physically removing trapped waste is the best thing you can do for your water quality.
> 
> Really even canisters should be able to be serviced in this way in less time than it takes for the water to drain during a water change.


I run mine for 3-4 months between cleanings. If flow is good no reason to clean, imo


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Canisters are a pain in the butt, I still have a FX5 and a chinese knock off (Greco I think?) but neither are running.

When they were, I just ran the normal foam blocks around and maybe a pad on the bottom of each tray and then some filter floss on the very top. I cleaned it... once a month ? and hated it. I've heard of others going longer. It all depends on how anal you want to be.

You could look into why its clogging so fast. Feed less. Turn it off during feedings. Raise up your intake so its not so close to the substrate. Even with a sump, I've learned I kind of want the filter to just filter the water and not pick up the ****, which I'd rather just remove when I siphon the gravel. You could even try covering the intake with some kind of foam to act as a sort of pre-filter so it doesn't get into the canister.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

> The overfeeding is a problem. I'm having to seriously reconsider getting rid of the loaches


Perhaps you don't notice your loaches eating a lot because they are already overfed? I have 2 clown loaches in my 125g all male tank, and they are voracious eaters. They will come up to the top of the tank and eat with the peacocks before moving down and eating any pellets off the ground. They are fast and have no problems competing for food with my cichlids.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just did a water change and i took the filter pad out and will try that for a week or 2. I use a sand substrate along with a hydor koralia circulator. This doesn't allow waste to settle on the bottom and it floats around until the filter picks it up. This means i don't really have any waste on the bottom, but that may be why the pad is getting so dirty, it's literally just picking up every piece of waste in the entire tank. Anyway, i'll see how this goes and i'll try and report back in a while about my results.


----------

